# Flexible foam for grades



## RyanMac (Dec 29, 2011)

Sorry for the noob question, but what do you call it and where do you get the flexible foam pads i see used to make smooth grades?


----------



## Walman (Dec 18, 2011)

I believe you mean extruded foam insulation and it is typically sold a "board" sheets.


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

these, maybe? http://woodlandscenics.woodlandscenics.com/show/category/SubTerrainSystem


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

RyanMac said:


> Sorry for the noob question, but what do you call it and where do you get the flexible foam pads i see used to make smooth grades?


Ryan, welcome to the forum! Please don't feel the need to apologize for asking any question. There's no such thing as a noob question, here: only questions asked or unasked. When you step up to the plate and ask, everyone gets a chance to learn from the answer. I realize some sites may talk down to newcomers, but this isn't one of those sites. We're all beginners at something we're working on, and we appreciate what you bring to the table. It's nice to have you join us!


----------



## RyanMac (Dec 29, 2011)

Yes xnats, that is exactly what I was talking about. And thanks reckers. Its nice to have found such an open forum. Everything I've read so far is great.


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

lol nice, we like the easy questions  and don't forget we love pictures :laugh: so now you have to hook us up when you start laying stuff out


----------



## Steve441 (Nov 24, 2010)

Those are the ones I use - Stan is right - Great to have you onboard. Cheers - Steve


----------

